# No more "Returned Item Fee of $10"



## Mightywarlock (Jan 22, 2015)

Passenger left an Ipad Mini in my car, found by another passenger in my backseat.
I files through the app that a passenger left an item behind, and got the email stating they were being given my info.
When i was nearby again, i logged off and drove to where i dropped off passenger and called her, she was happy to receive her iPad back.
Email back Uber and said i returned it, and asked about $10 return item fee.
Received this response:

"Thanks for writing back!

I do apologize but the $10 returned item policy is no longer offered to our partners. Changes were made last March 25, 2015. Sorry about this"


Discuss.


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

Obviously you no longer have to return things anymore since you're not being paid to do so. 

OR

Troll them, and drop it off at a police station/apple store on the other side of town forcing them to spend more money and time.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mightywarlock said:


> Passenger left an Ipad Mini in my car, found by another passenger in my backseat.
> I files through the app that a passenger left an item behind, and got the email stating they were being given my info.
> When i was nearby again, i logged off and drove to where i dropped off passenger and called her, she was happy to receive her iPad back.
> Email back Uber and said i returned it, and asked about $10 return item fee.
> ...


I got the same thing back in January. Apparently they stopped doing it in different markets different times. I'm in houston.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Check your back seats after fare left and you rated the stars. It's a routine I adopted early on. Hence, never had to deal with this issue.


That really is the professional way! I don't know why but I always forget.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Negotiate with the passenger. Always make it sound that you live 30+ min away and you're driving all the way just to return it. Otherwise, tell them they can wait until you're closeby and that would be next week since you drive every now and then. Nobody can blame you for asking to be paid for your time and expenses!


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

ive given back atleast 5 iphones, no tips so far.

correction, one guy gave me $2 cash.


----------



## butchr (Jan 13, 2015)

I've returned a few wallets, a mobile phone, some shoes, and a 24 pack of Bud Light. Not once did the owner tip when I returned their stuff!!!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

i returned a $300 pair of beat headphones, but only because he called me when i was less than a mile away
if i was home, i would have loafed on returning, unless he guaranteed me a return fee


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I never got the $10 from uber. I return things when I can, never see things when I can't.... "sorry, my black interior hides most phones from a quick glance, the next pax must have taken it"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I think I'm going to say when they call "Oh were you the construction worker who gave me the $10 tip?

When they say "Oh no that's not me." and describe themselves I will say "oh ok, so you're the guy in the business suit who went to....and you didn't tip? Sorry don't see your phone."

Maybe they'll figure it out.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> That really is the professional way! I don't know why but I always forget.


Most often, I forget 'cause I dropping on a busy street and there is a line of cars honking at me.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I'd make them come get it. That would probably be a round trip for an uber driver.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyone had a aux or charger stolen yet? CSR's are no help there either.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

butchr said:


> I've returned a few wallets, a mobile phone, some shoes, and a 24 pack of Bud Light. Not once did the owner tip when I returned their stuff!!!


A sign that they don't respect you.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

I returned a phone. I noticed she left it about 2 minutes I dropped her off. Now the girl who left her shoes after throwing up in my car, ain't get shot back! I donated them to Goodwill. I would of kept them if they were my size. All well.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

headtheball said:


> Most often, I forget 'cause I dropping on a busy street and there is a line of cars honking at me.


Fair enough, but when you are nearing destination, say:

"We are almost there, please make sure you have all your belongings."


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

'And don't forget to kick your empty bottle of gin an juice under my seat' 

Seriously, if I have time i do a full inspection as they leave- before I end the trip. I don't care if they left something, I care that they didn't **** up my ride.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

headtheball said:


> 'And don't forget to kick your empty bottle of gin an juice under my seat'
> 
> Seriously, if I have time i do a full inspection as they leave- before I end the trip. I don't care if they left something, I care that they didn't **** up my ride.


Fair enough, nonetheless it saves having to deal with items left behind.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Mightywarlock said:


> Passenger left an Ipad Mini in my car, found by another passenger in my backseat.
> I files through the app that a passenger left an item behind, and got the email stating they were being given my info.
> When i was nearby again, i logged off and drove to where i dropped off passenger and called her, she was happy to receive her iPad back.
> Email back Uber and said i returned it, and asked about $10 return item fee.
> ...





headtheball said:


> Anyone had a aux or charger stolen yet? CSR's are no help there either.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

I had two aux cords taken. When customer asks if I have o


Mightywarlock said:


> Passenger left an Ipad Mini in my car, found by another passenger in my backseat.
> I files through the app that a passenger left an item behind, and got the email stating they were being given my info.
> When i was nearby again, i logged off and drove to where i dropped off passenger and called her, she was happy to receive her iPad back.
> Email back Uber and said i returned it, and asked about $10 return item fee.
> ...


I've noticed that even though it's their carelessness..they expect you to stop what your doing and return it right away. Not! If I'm close by and not on a trip I may return it right away. But if I'm down the road, they get it back when convienent....unless I hear the magic words! I have found that killing yourself to return stuff right away is a looser! The Uber rider credo seems to be...we don't tip for outstanding service. So guess what...I don't lose money returning something you left in my car. Furthermore, I always tell the rider to look around, before they get out. Unlike the taxi industry where you were always trying to build your business by developing relationships....Uber is "bam, bam thank you ma'am!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

butchr said:


> I've returned a few wallets, a mobile phone, some shoes, and a 24 pack of Bud Light. Not once did the owner tip when I returned their stuff!!!


 you have to force the tip for your troubles , its sad but these days you have to say hey ill bring it to you but could you throw me some gas money. they will if you force their hand.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

I always check as they get out to I can give their stuff back right a way. One of the few times I didn't I dropped some out of towners off at the airport and ended up with their suvineirs. So now I have a cactus, ash tray, and magnet.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Nick tardy said:


> I always check as they get out to I can give their stuff back right a way. One of the few times I didn't I dropped some out of towners off at the airport and ended up with their suvineirs. So now I have a cactus, ash tray, and magnet.


Man, that bites. No Phoenix shot glass?


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Nope


----------



## ArminM (May 21, 2015)

i have returned an iphone and a wallet and got paid $40 and $20 respectively.. I have only been driving three weeks


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

If pax gave a decent tip, I might drive their stuff back. No tip? Your phone/wallet/whatever goes in the first trashcan I see.

Don't leave your shit in my cab.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Check your back seats after fare left and you rated the stars. It's a routine I adopted early on. Hence, never had to deal with this issue.


Miss Perfect speaks!

And if the drop point is in a hairy location? Often riders leap out at the craziest most dangerous places. Is the driver supposed to further aggravate following drivers by stopping, looking carefully in the back seat for some idiot's property?

You can't tell me you can check your back seats properly without getting out of the car and looking in the back for stuff that slips under the front seat.

Now that UBER doesn't acknowledge the cost to a driver to return lost property it's a phone call to the rider with the news it's being delivered to a Police Station on the OTHER side of town.....unless they wish to pay VIP Courier rates to have it delivered.

Alternatively, off to the Pawn Shop, pocket the cash for your trouble depositing somewhere safe and send them the receipt number so they can claim it back in their own time.

Refuse to be used as haven for lost property, because if some following slime bag rider lifts it, you will be responsible.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Send me a prepaid shipping container and I'll drop your stuff in a mailbox.


----------



## tallnfla (Oct 13, 2014)

You guys must be rookies. LOL. I have returned things and every time I have gotten at least 20 bucks tip or the fare to drive from where I am to their location. the only time I did not get paid was when i drop a guy keys in the fedex with his info to overnite it to him. But I stop on my way home from work so no biggie.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

When my gf left her phone in an uber a few months ago (before I was an Uber driver), I gave her a $10 to give to the driver. Many people just think they are entitled and their mistake means we have to pay for it.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Nick tardy said:


> I always check as they get out to I can give their stuff back right a way. One of the few times I didn't I dropped some out of towners off at the airport and ended up with their suvineirs. So now I have a cactus, ash tray, and magnet.


Trade you for the e cig pipe and Pirates baseball cap I have.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Trade you for the e cig pipe and Pirates baseball cap I have.


I'll pass


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

If they forgot thier phone, we can't contact each other. So, I'll let them deal with the CSR from India working off a script. Once they call, they have 5 seconds for me to feel out the tension in the air.


Friendly and close $20.00 fee
Friendly and far. $50.00 fee
Asshole and close or far $ 0.00 fee and I'll sell it.
If it's shoes and accessories, it gets donated. Electronics, fee schedule above. Wallets.... Case by case basis.


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

Pax tip me usually when I return stuff. I tell them "oh dude I have to drive 30 miles to you" and they say I gotcha bro, I gotcha, so far got 10 or 20 tips


----------



## tallnfla (Oct 13, 2014)

I had one lady ping me from where i was to bring it to her. (A sweater) 66 bucks for the trouble and a 5 buck tip


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Someone left keys in my car - keys they were supposed to drop off at an apartment broker. It was a huge pain in the ass for me, but i was new to driving, and thought that I would be a good guy. Just got a thank you. 

Contrast with a person who left their iPad on a flight. It was locked, but they had the screen saver function enabled, so it would scroll through all of their pictures. It took about 30 minutes of scrolling to catch a pic of a wedding invitation. I stalked those people online, and sent them a pic of the people in the photos, and they were able to ID them, and get me their email address. I was able to fedex them the iPad. They sent a pretty nice goody basket back to me. What an incredible story, as compared to the f-k sticks that left their keys in my car, and didn't do shit.


----------



## SandmanOC (Feb 19, 2015)

I returned an iPhone last weekend, they gave me $6 for my time and gas. Next time I'm negotiating, $6 is an insult


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

You're an IC, right... so I don't see why you can't tell them there is a fee for services outside the ridesharing scope. 

I would propose to drop the missing item at the Uber office, or you will drop it off at thier house for X fee. I think $25 flat fee plus the regular uber fare structure is fair. Once the money lands in PayPal acct, you deliver.


----------



## CincyUber (May 13, 2015)

I got a County Sheriff on my front doorstep for an iPhone. Drunk broad called the cops when she finally came to and used findmyiphone app accusing me of picking it up off a bar or stealing it. I told the Sheriff that the ***** passed out on my back seat and its probably still on the floor, with her self-worth.​


----------



## HLT.Uber (Jun 17, 2015)

CincyUber said:


> I got a County Sheriff on my front doorstep for an iPhone. Drunk broad called the cops when she finally came to and used findmyiphone app accusing me of picking it up off a bar or stealing it. I told the Sheriff that the ***** passed out on my back seat and its probably still on the floor, with her self-worth.​


Yeah, how does that findmyiphone app work.
I had a rider leave her iphone behind and when I found it I could see that app was activated on the phone. It didn't occur to me until later that she now knew my home address through that app. She ended up being close by so I dropped it off to her. (no tip).


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

return it for free hahahahaha I send there iphones to Russia $$$$$$$

It sucks when there screen is cracked because then Putin only pays me 100.

I jest, I only do that to women and only because they refuse to compensate me for my time, gas or tip 10x out of 10. One of them wanted me to drive an hour to her office on my day off to return it to her company. Many of them want me to drop it off at there home and pretend not to be there so they don't have to tip or even say thanks... 

If a man loses his phone in my car especially a company device he will go wherever I am at that very moment and drop me at least a 5 or 10 spot.

Had a baseball pro give me 40 bucks for dropping his wife's sweater off on my way back past him.


----------

